# TOC Project TRINITY Cycle Mfr. Co. Racer



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2019)

Yay, I am back from Texas and could not wait to tear into the box with the Trinity _*bicycle angel #1*_ Bill Corbett helped identify!  Currently I am testing the best way(s) to remove the goopy layers of bright red and black gloss paint.  I tried my trusty "first go to" paint-remover-friend Everclear alcohol but the bicycle's finish just laughed back at me.  Graffiti remover proved to cut the red but black is holding firm.  Underneath both is the thickest gray primer I have ever encountered.  Neither products have worked on the primer so I will next try soy stripper.  It seems the _"bright parts"_ may retain much of their nickel so fingers-crossed folks!

The mystery of the missing head badge hole has been resolved (see Trinity post in pre-1933 section).  *Bicycle angel #2* Patric Cafaro has helped immensely with the badge with both the mounting hole position and his generous gift of a Trinity badge; many thanks Patric!  Today I have exposed the missing hole, on the surface of the thick repaint it was not visible.  The hole is plugged with the remains of an original brass mounting screw.

A final thank you goes to *bicycle angel #3* Scott McCaskey for selling me wonderous machine.  I hope my efforts with it will make you proud Scott!

Enjoy the pictures, hopefully I will be able to post images of the chainring and crank sans paint very soon!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 31, 2021)

Progress is finally being made on a stalled project; the bike is just back from having an exfoliation.  After countless hours and experiments with different chemical strippers I gave up and send the Trinity to the sand blaster.  I have no idea what the gray undercoat was (maybe an epoxy primer?), but it was brutal trying to get it off.  Some products did absolutely nothing to break it down, others turned the gray-matter into a tar-like goop that clung to the steel with barnacle ferocity.  Sadly, a past owner painted everything including the chain, spokes, and hubs on this machine.  I will send the hubs to the plater and let them deal with the "goop."


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2021)

Just curious Brant the ad says "The Trinity! A Bicycle made by a progressive company." Any idea who the "progressive" company is? V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 31, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious Brant the ad says "The Trinity! A Bicycle made by a progressive company." Any idea who the "progressive" company is? V/r Shawn



Yes, the manufacturer is: Trinity Cycle Mfr. Co. from Keene, New Hampshire.  Frank Fowler was the primary principle in the firm and had an extensive bicycle history with several firms.  Also of note: Ignaz Schwinn ran one of Fowler's factories for a period of time.

You can view more of Trinity's history on post #26 of this thread:  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/its-a-trinity-cycle-mfr-co.158121/page-3

And of Frank T. Fowler at:  http://www.sdf80120.com/projects/F.T.Fowler.html

The Schwinn connection:  https://davidsbicycles.wordpress.com/1896-fowler-truss-frame/


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 31, 2021)

I guess I should have scrolled down to the badge--which is awesome by itself. I can't wait to see that restored. V/ Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 31, 2021)

The disassemble begins; so much easier with the parts not being paint fused.

It is interesting besides the serial number 169 shows up on the steer tube of the fork and the left rear drop out; maybe the build date (Jan. 6th 1899)?  I suspect the R before the serial number on the bottom bracket is for "racer."


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 31, 2021)

I have to thank Bill Smith who oversees The Wheelmen library for providing digital copies of two Trinity catalogs.  Fortunately the one catalog spells out the exact color used on their racers.





As a side note, the original manufacturing building in Keene, NH still exists.  There is a commemorative mural painted on this side; it is kind of strange they changed the company's name for the mural.  I cannot find any reference that refers to Fowler's company as "Trinity Bicycle Works."  I guess they are just taking artistic liberties. https://hsccnh.org/walldogs-murals/trinity-bicycle-mural/


----------



## Blue Streak (Mar 31, 2021)

From May 2, 1897 issue of _The Chicago Chronicle:_


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 31, 2021)

The Trinity is all apart; some fine filing and detailing needs to occur.  After which the small parts are off to be plated and the frame to be painted.

Some numbers on the cranks worthy of sharing in case some stumbles over a parts cache.  The cranks are marked: T 6 3/4 99; could the T be for Trinity and the 99 for 1899?  Too many 99’s to discount the year theory.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 31, 2021)

Brant,
Next time try baking soda blasting. It is very gentle and you can remove layer, upon layer and save original paint.
Giovanni


----------

